# How Does Uber Stay In Business?



## Guest (Dec 10, 2015)

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Everybody's out to get you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've driven one Uber driver that I know of and he gave me 5 stars and a $5.00 tip.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I am a driver and I always give 5 stars to other drivers unless they do something really stupid (try and kill me, drive like they are drunk/stoned.) 

I think it is sad when a driver misses a turn or something simple, I can see it in their faces that they think I will low-rate them. Guess what, i'm not the average entitled rider and I understand mistakes happen. Even after a simple mistake it is amusing to see the sad face turn happy when I still tip. Or maybe the whole thing is sad since this is what the ratings game does to drivers.

g


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess every rule can have an exception 

Too bad to hear that the drivers in your area make lousy passengers, you would think that drivers would understand the game and help each other out, but I guess not...

g


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

I have 200+ trips under my belt and I'm not aware of ever having an Uber driver as a pax. How do you know you have one? Do they tell you when they get in your car?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

gearhead said:


> I have 200+ trips under my belt and I'm not aware of ever having an Uber driver as a pax. How do you know you have one? Do they tell you when they get in your car?


Theres only 2 ways: 1)they get in car and tell you and 2)if and only if they are using the same email address/number that they use as a driver, then when you pick them up their rating will have 2 digits afters the period. So pax are always 4.8,5.0 etc, but drivers come up 4.85 or 4.91 etc


----------

